# FreeBSD signature in boot sector (?)



## hippo (May 1, 2012)

Does anyone know what does value 0xe3e1 (or 0xe1e3) mean at bytes 80 and 81 in the boot sector of FreeBSD primary, including in some BSD slices bootsectors? 


```
$ lspart -g
Device Boot Maj  Min      Start        Size     Fs   ID   FsVer   BS

sda          8    0           -           -      -    -       -   Grub1
sda1         8    1          63      514017   vfat   06   FAT16   FAT16
sda2         8    2    73947195   285282270    ufs   a5       1   [color="Red"]0xe3e1[/color]
sda3         8    3   361398240   100663290    ufs   a5       2  [color="Red"] 0xe3e1[/color]
sda4         8    4   462061591   514706474      -   0f       -   Grub1
sda5         8    5   462061593     4321422   swap   82       2   -    
sda6         8    6   466383078    52578697   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sda7         8    7   518963823    16778641   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sda8         8    8   535744512    33554432   ext4   83     1.0   -      /home, /export/nfs4/home
sda9         8    9   569300992    64491520   ext4   83     1.0   Grub1  /export/nfs4, /
sda10        8   10   633794560    16777216   ext4   83     1.0   Grub2  /local, /export/nfs4/local
sda11        8   11   650573824    45371392   ext4   83     1.0   Grub2
sda12        8   12   695947264     8388546   ext4   83     1.0   -      /tmp, /export/nfs4/tmp
sda13        8   13   704337858    49703062   ext3   83     1.0   Grub1
sda14        8   14   754042968    16916382   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sda15        8   15   770959413    12578832   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sda16      259    0   783538308     8658972   ext3   83     1.0   Grub1
sda17      259    1   792197343   184570722   ext4   83     1.0   -      /srv, /export/nfs4/srv
sda18      259    2           -           -      -   a5       -   -    
sda19      259    3           -           -      -   a5       -   -    
sda20      259    4   283729318    16777216    ufs   a5       1   -    
sda21      259    5   300506534    16777216    ufs   a5       1   -    
sda22      259    6    73947195     8388608    ufs   a5       1   [color="Red"]0xe3e1[/color]
sda23      259    7   325672358    33557107    ufs   a5       1   -    
sda24      259    8   317283750     8388608    ufs   a5       1   0x8c7
sda25      259    9           -           -    ufs   a5       2   [color="Red"]0xe3e1[/color]
sda26      259   10           -           -    ufs   a5       2   -    
sda27      259   11           -           -    ufs   a5       2   -    
sda28      259   12           -           -    ufs   a5       1   0x6639
sda29      259   13           -           -    ufs   a5       1   -    
sda30      259   14           -           -    ufs   a5       1   -    

sdb          8   16           -           -      -    -       -   Grub1
sdb1    *    8   17          63      514017   vfat   06   FAT16   FAT16
sdb2         8   18    18539010   534016665    ufs   a5       1  [color="Red"] 0xe3e1[/color]
sdb3         8   19   554724450    79698465    ufs   a5       1   [color="Red"]0xe3e1[/color]
sdb4         8   20   634422976   342345089      -   0f       -   Grub1
sdb5         8   21   634422978     4192902   swap   82       2   -    
sdb6         8   22   638615943     8723232   ext3   83     1.0   Grub1
sdb7         8   23   647339238    33559722   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sdb8         8   24   680899023    12578832   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sdb9         8   25   693477918    16803927   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sdb10        8   26   710281908    33559722   ext3   83     1.0   -    
sdb11        8   27   743841693     8385867   ext3   83     1.0   -    
sdb12        8   28   752227623     8385867   ext4   83     1.0   -    
sdb13        8   29   760613553   216154512   ext3   83     1.0   -      /misc, /export/nfs4/misc
sdb14        8   30    18539010   251658240    ufs   a5       1  [color="Red"] 0xe3e1[/color]
sdb15        8   31   270197250   240412710    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb16      259   15   510609960    12582912    ufs   a5       1   0x8c7
sdb17      259   16   523192872    16777216    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb18      259   17   539970088     4194304    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb19      259   18   544164392     8391283    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb20      259   19           -           -    ufs   a5       1   [color="Red"]0xe3e1[/color]
sdb21      259   20           -           -      -   a5       -   -    
sdb22      259   21           -           -    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb23      259   22           -           -    ufs   a5       1   -    
sdb24      259   23           -           -    ufs   a5       1   0x6639
sdb25      259   24           -           -    ufs   a5       1   -
```

* lspart is a script I'm working on (under Linux).
Actually I wonder what the other values are too (0x8c7 and 0x6639).


----------



## hippo (May 1, 2012)

Well, I see the same value in /boot/boot1. So I'll say it is the FreeBSD boot loader. 


```
hexdump -v -s 128 -n 2 -e '"%02x"' /freebsd/boot/boot1
e1e3
```

It looks like 0x6639 could be NetBSD.


----------

